# Haven't been able to post picture



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm obviously doing something wrong when trying to post a picture in one of these threads. I did my first oil painting ever. Up until now all I've done is acrylic paintings. I'm thrilled with the blendablity of the oils. I put the picture on Facebook, in Photobucket, and in another forum I belong to Daily Strength and I tried putting the URL of the picture in the place where you are suppose to and all that comes out is a little black and white box, no picture. Any ideas?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Did you copy the url from photo bucket and use it here?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Well*

I copied the URL from the address in the browser while having the picture up. I also attempted to copy the URL from the listing of the URL to the right of the picture but that for some reason is whited out and I'm not able to select or/and copy it. Don't know what's up with that. I'm wondering if there is some kind of sharing setting I need to set or could it be that I need to pay some money to copy the URL in photobucket?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Wooooooh*

Sorry about the size!!!!!!! Now that I figured out how to copy it I need to figure out how to make it smaller. Aren't computers fun!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just FYI what I had to do to copy the URL was click on the word "Direct" -- not very intuitive if you ask me...But I found it YAY!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

TerryCurley said:


> Just FYI what I had to do to copy the URL was click on the word "Direct" -- not very intuitive if you ask me...But I found it YAY!


I was going to tell you that eventually but you seem to be having fun.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Lol*

You are funny DLeeG. So how do I make it smaller?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not sure. I think that it is something that you have to do at photobucket. I have a lot of my photos posted large here. Let me know if you figure out how.


----------

